# What skincare products do you use? Dr Hauschka? Clinique?



## M4C_G1RL (Aug 3, 2008)

Ok so im throwing out all my existing drugstore skincare products as they are doing nothing for me, and my acne is getting worse. Like they say, good make up starts with good skin, so im going to invest in some proper skincare, just wondered what you guys recommend, ive heard Dr Huschka is supposed to be really good, and has anybody tried cliniques 3 step programme? Or if you use something different all together? Thanks!


----------



## Nadeshda (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't use either of those. I use Avéne (the Cleanance cleanser, toner and Cleanance K cream as a night cream), La Roche-Posay (the Hydraphasxe XL Legere moisturizer with SPF 15 as a day cream) and Galenic (the Messeger eye cream). It has worked very well for me since I've started using them in April, my skin cleared up and my skintone is more even.


----------



## redhairedlefty (Aug 3, 2008)

I've been using Kiehl's Blue Herbal line for about a year now and it works better for *me* than ProActiv and all other lines I've tried. At night I use the gel cleanser, and several times a week add baking soda as a scrub to the cleanser. After that I use the astringent and the spot treatment if needed. Before makeup in the morning I use the blue herbal moisturizer. It also helps keep my makeup shine free. Just remember what works for some may not work for others. It all depends on your skin type. Also, in the shower I use Dove Sensitive Skin soap to wash my face. HTH!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 3, 2008)

I use Biotherm products. I can highly recommend them.

I once tried products by Clinique but got horrible breakouts from them.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 3, 2008)

I use Kanebo (Kracie) facial foam cleanser I got from the japanese $1 store and Olay Complete moisturizer. it works for me so I won't be trying anything else.


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 3, 2008)

i use philosophy make up opional and it work good for me


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 3, 2008)

I use MAC's (but won't re-purchase, too damn expensive), Olay and Glysolid.
Want to try Philosophy, heard they're pretty good.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Aug 3, 2008)

Shiseido the skincare is what I use, and I SWEAR by it. People stop me to ask about my skin, and I say I owe it all to these products.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 3, 2008)

murad + philosophy + GM Collins


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 3, 2008)

La Roche Posay  
- make up remover
- Cleansers 
- toner
- Moisturizers

MD Formuations ... for treatments
- eye treatment  
- 15% glycolic face scrub


----------



## star25 (Aug 4, 2008)

I use the Clinique 3 Step, and so far so good. 
The bar soap cleans your skin really really well.. even if I have a ton of foundation, bronzer and blush on my face, nothing comes off on the cotton ball after I wash my face with it.
The toner has gotten a lot of flack because it has alcohol in it, but they also have a sensitive skin version of it that is alcohol-free (I personally don't mind the original formula, as I don't find it at all drying - I have combo skin).
And since I'm acne prone I'm kind of leery of moisturizer, so I use the Dramatically Different Moisturizing *Gel* as opposed to the Lotion, and it works great to give my skin the moisture it needs after I come out of the shower in the morning.

Their eye creams are very good too. Right now I use the Repairwear Intensive Eye Cream, and sometimes alternate with All About Eyes Rich.

I try to exfoliate as much as possible, but I'm not really a fan of their 7 Day Scrub Cream.. it feels like it leaves a bit of a film behind on my skin. I have an AMAZING at home Microdermabrasion kit from Chanel, that makes my skin baby soft and smooth. I love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And lastly if I have a breakout, I use the Proactiv Repairing Lotion at night.. NOT the whole kit, it's way too drying.


----------



## LoveMac26 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have used the Clinique 3 step skincare products for about two years now and I absolutely love it. Its easy to follow and keeps my skin clear and moisturized.


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 6, 2008)

I've tried Cliniqueand Clarins before but now I use Elemis. I have typical combination skin and the Clinque 3 step just made it SO much worse. The first ingredient in their toner is alcohol it's the worst thing in the world for combination skin like mine. I wouldn't use it again!

Clarins is really lovely skincare. Nice and natural and it did improve my skin for the better.

Now I use Elemis and I can't rave about it enough. Seriously underrated stuff! No alcohol, lots of natural ingredients. My skin is the best it has ever been since I switched the Elemis, the texture of my skin is fantastic, it's deeply cleansed, it's well hydrated, plumped. I could go on and on. I'm just very happy to have found a brand that works for me. They have products specifically for acne and other troublesome skin, which have helped reduce my breakouts and take down redness.

The products I use are -
Elemis Balancing Lime Blossom Cleanser.
Elemis Balancing Lavender Toner.
Elemis Maximum Moisture Day Cream.
SOS Emergency Cream.
Elemis Absolute Eye Serum.
Elemis Skin Buff.
Elemis Herbal Lavender Repair Mask.

Hope you find something that works for you too. Xxx


----------



## RoxyJ (Aug 18, 2008)

I've been using NeoStrata, and I love just about everything they make. Specifically thier AHA products.


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 18, 2008)

I use Dermalogica.  I tried Philosophy but it didn't work for me.


----------



## slogirl (Aug 19, 2008)

I have used Philosphy for years and LOVE IT. They have great products for any skin type == plus they are on QVC and when they have  a"Todays Special Value" you can get a whole bunch of products for a great price. I also buy them at Sephora- they kits that are cheaper than just getting one product - and then another etc..


----------



## msmack (Aug 19, 2008)

Avene products for me - I have even got my man on board for the men's line of Avene products. I like the Cold Cream Cleanser - sounds greasy, but isn't. So gentle and gets all my makeup/sunscreen off. Really good for sensitive skin and contains no SLS.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 19, 2008)

I've been using the Neutrogena Acne Stress Control line (foam cleanser, toner, 3-in-1 treatment) for several months now and have only had about 3 pimples in that whole time...Before using this line, I was averaging about 2-3 pimples a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have awful, oily skin and this line has done a wonderful job at keeping the oil under control without completely drying my skin out. The 3-in-1 treatment I find absolutley fabulous...I apply it before bed and wake up with silky, smooth skin...LOVE it!

I would also like to add, that while I adore the Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Gel and use it everyday, the rest of the skincare products I have tried from them (facial soap, toner) didn't do much for me as far as breakouts are concerned...plus it dried my skin out terribly. HTH


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 19, 2008)

I've been using Noxzema original cream and an Olay moisturizer.

Noxzema smells horrible but it works really well. The olay moisturizer, I've used it for about a year on and off. I love it!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 19, 2008)

i used clinique the other week and it gave me acne!!!  it was soo bad i couldnt even leave the house, but since i stopped using it it's really calmed down


----------



## kristina ftw! (Aug 19, 2008)

Hmm, strange that so many people have had problems with Clinique, I always got great results using their products. Then again, I had dry skin at the time, and used products accordingly. I remember using the Dramatically Different Lotion, the Moisture Surge cream, and the All About Eyes eyecream, all of which I loved.
I know mom uses their Total Turnaround line, and absolutely adores it.

This summer though, my skin changed from dry to dry combination, and so the quest for new products began. As of right now, I'm not really using a cleanser or toner or anything like that (I know - boo! But everything is so much more money here than in America, even drug store products, I really cannot afford anything at the moment) so I just wash with water. For moisturiser (I'm missing several letters on my keyboard, so I have to use "alternatives", sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) I have a couple of samples of Dr. Brandt's Pores No More Clarifying Cream, which is working REALLY well so far, and does a great job of moisturising without being greasy. I also snatch my mom's MAC Fast Response Eye Cream, haha. Oh, and I like to use her Estée Lauder Idealist serum sometimes as well, it's actually quite effective in clearing up my blackheads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't use it as often as I would like though, as it is my mom's, and I know she paid a lot of money for it. Even though she doesn't mind me using her stuff, as I don't mind her using mine. We share everything ^_^

I want to try L'Occitane products once I have the money, as well as the full container of Dr. Brandt's cream!


----------



## User49 (Aug 19, 2008)

Mac, Lush, and I love Olay Beauty Fluid. It last ages and you can use it as a moisturizer, make up remover, or face wash. It's PH is the same as the skin and I find these products best. They don't leave your skin feeling tight! Incidentally all of Mac skincare is ph the same as the skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So you don't have to bother using a toner because all a toner does is rebalance the ph of your skin! :0)


----------



## ilorietta (Aug 19, 2008)

I quite like Nuxe, DrHauschka and Shiseido. The quality is superb for all of them!


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 21, 2008)

Daytime 

Skinceuticals CE  Ferulic acid 
La Roche Posay spf 15 or 
Clinique Antioxidant cream with Neutrogena SPF w/helioplex on top 

Night time 
Green Cream (a retinol cream) 
and I alternate it with Mama Lotion which is a madaelic acid 

I did a lot of reading on-line and from what I researched retinols are the way to go to prevent aging/wrinkles and it also helps acne. As for the CE Ferulic acid serum, there have been a lot of articles about it on various medical journals to back it up.


----------



## chocokitty (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_Avene products for me - I have even got my man on board for the men's line of Avene products. I like the Cold Cream Cleanser - sounds greasy, but isn't. So gentle and gets all my makeup/sunscreen off. Really good for sensitive skin and contains no SLS._

 

Oh cool, I didn't know Avene made a men's line. I'm going to have to get my hubby on this too.  I just tried this line last month and I'm in love.  My favorite thing is the thermal spring water. I keep it  in my purse to spritz on my face at work -- love it.


----------

